# Sticky  This is how I make bone broth for my cats



## lorilu

I had mentioned bone broth as a nourishing healing food for a sick kitty to someone in another thread and have had some requests for how I do it.

I make my cat's bone broth with her special Cornish hens. She has to have certified organic non-GMO Project Verified meat and I get her hens from a place out in Colorado, having them shipped (she is raw fed so they are used for meals, too).

I have also used a whole organic chicken, but she likes the Cornish hen broth better. Cornish hen is her favorite meat, which is why I order it special for her.

The first time I made it, I used one hen (about 1 1/2 pound bird) and cooked for 24 hours, in total. Since I was doing it on the stove I had to turn it off and refrigerate it over night, then take it out and restart it the next morning. 

When it was finished not all of the bones were cooked down, I thought they were but when I strained it I found a few. But I did get a nice aspic.

I got 35 tablespoons, I portioned them out in ice cube trays to freeze, putting bits of meat on top. Every time I had to add water, I added ACV also (I use Bragg organic, with the mother, ACV).

The second time was also stove top, and I think I cooked it a bit longer, between the two days with the stopping over night. This batch had one full hen and the bones from another (after I cut the meat off for her raw meals) and I got twice as much broth, and the bones were almost completely disintegrated. Only some little bits left to strain out.

I don't remove the meat until is is actually falling off the bones, usually about 8 hours. I lift out the carcass and pull off all the meat, throwing the skin away at this point.

When it's all done, after it cools a bit I strain it out, and then pick over the straining to remove every shred of meat possible fur use.

I do remove the skin from the broth but I don't skim the fat. My cat can use the fat.

After they are frozen in the ice cube trays I store them in doubled freezer bags. Each day I remove one, put it in a glass Pyrex bowl with a lid and set it in a dish of hot water. When it thaws I take the meat and hand feed it to Mazy cat, shred by shred as a special bonding moment. Jennie and Queen Eva also each get a little shred, but it's really for Mazy cat. I use the warmed broth in place of water for that night's EZcomplete meal for Mazy cat. She loves it that way.

Because doing it on the stove top is so limiting I decided to buy an electric slow cooker. I couldn't find a slow cooker with a stainless steel cook pot so I ended up having to buy a pressure cooker that can also be used as a slow cooker. I bought the sold-separately glass lid to use with it. So now I use the slow cooker and just let it go for 24 hours or so, adding water and ACV as it cooks down low, mashing the bones as they become soft to help them along.

I have some pictures and a video to share, too.


----------



## lorilu




----------



## lorilu

Oh dear. I realize it's a bit wordy maybe I should add a short version for people who don't want all the personal details

I use a Cornish hen or whole chicken. I use only certified organic non-GMO Project Verified poultry.

Put the bird in a pot of water (I use an 8 quart cook pot) with a couple tablespoons of organic unprocessed apple cider vinegar. Set it to boil and when it does, turn it down to a simmer.  I do cover it.

When it cooks down low, add more water, and more ACV.

At the 8 hour mark I remove the bird and take the meat off the bones. I throw the skin away, refrigerate the meat and put the bones back in.

Continue to cook for another 16 hours. Most of the bones will disintegrate.

Let cool. Strain out the remaining bones.

Once cool I measure 1 tablespoon servings into ice cube trays, putting a little bit of the meat in each one. Freeze in the trays then put in a freezer bag.


----------



## Orla

@lorilu since you have a pressure cooker, would it not be easier just use it as a pressure cooker rather than a slow cooker to do the broth? I've got one on the xmas list and reading up on the reviews, doing bone broth quickly was something mentioned in a lot of them (and also my reason for wanting one).


----------



## SusieRainbow

I've made this a sticky for as long as required. I'm going to try it for my old girl !


----------



## lorilu

Orla said:


> @lorilu since you have a pressure cooker, would it not be easier just use it as a pressure cooker rather than a slow cooker to do the broth? I've got one on the xmas list and reading up on the reviews, doing bone broth quickly was something mentioned in a lot of them (and also my reason for wanting one).


I really don't know. Seems to me, a long cooking of the bones is part of the process for extracting all the goodness the bones have to offer. But that's just my own feeling, I am not an expert on pressure cooking.

As for using my pressure cooker, first, I have no safe place to use it as a pressure cooker (the instructions state to never use it as a pressure cooker on a counter with cupboards above, and I have no space like that), and second, I just don't have the nerve.

For anyone interested this is the pressure cooker I bought to use as a slow cooker. I'm very happy with it, I used it Thursday to cook the Thanksgiving day turkey breast.:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B013TBYQ5Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And the lid:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B015GB2EP6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## OrientalSlave

Pressure cookers simply reduce cooking time as they cook hotter. It's also a very economical way to cook. You have cupboards above the hob? Strange! In the UK it's usual to have an extractor with maybe a small cupboard above it, but it's fine to use a pressure cooker with that arrangement.


----------



## Orla

@OrientalSlave Lorilu has an electric pressure cooker, so not on hob, would be on counter although maybe an extension lead and putting it on top of the hob would even be a solution for location assuming the hob isnt on! @lorilu I've seen instructions on a few sites for doing bone broth in the pressure cooker so I will try it out when I get mine - if I can manage it without blowing anything up, anyone can! I also have cupboards above the worktops but think I can pull it out enough that it isn't directly below.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Gosh never heard of an electric pressure cooker before!


----------



## lorilu

OrientalSlave said:


> Pressure cookers simply reduce cooking time as they cook hotter. It's also a very economical way to cook. You have cupboards above the hob? Strange! In the UK it's usual to have an extractor with maybe a small cupboard above it, but it's fine to use a pressure cooker with that arrangement.


The cooker will not stand level on the stove, not enough room. The cupboards hang low over my tiny amount of counter space. The outlet by the kitchen table is used by the table top freezer I keep their raw meat in.

But aside from all that, I am simply afraid to use a pressure cooker. I am perfectly happy using it for a slow cooker only. The cost may seem excessive, spending $130 (including extra lid, the price has gone down since I bought it) when slow cookers are usually about $20 or $30 (with the lid included haha), but I wanted a stainless steel cook pot and this was the only way to get one. : )


----------



## MoochH

@lorilu thank you so much for this! I didn't realise so much work goes into it but I will do this next weekend for sure.
Moo is only allowed chicken, and loves the gravy / juice on food more than the food itself so am sure it will be worth the effort!


----------



## Orla

OrientalSlave said:


> Gosh never heard of an electric pressure cooker before!


Neither had I til I started looking for a regular stovetop one and saw recommendations saying if you were scared to use one, an electric one was the way to go. That sold it for me! I am petrified!


----------



## MoochH

I had to look up Cornish Hen ... for us in the UK it's a Poussin which I'm pleased about as should be able to fit that in my pot!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Can you tell me the purpose of the ACV please ?


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> Can you tell me the purpose of the ACV please ?


Apple cider vinegar (raw, unprocessed and preferably organic) helps extract the minerals and collagen from the bones.

That is also one of the reasons it is a good supplement for pets with mal-absorption or digestive issues, not only does it help keep the digestive tract more acidic (for instance, for animals who have eaten a commercial dry high carb diet all their lives, and their bodies no longer produce adequate digestive enzymes on their own), it also helps the body extract the magnesium and calcium from the food, both important nutrients that are needed for many things, including and especially, motility.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Thank you. Does the flavour not put some cats off ?


----------



## lorilu

Doesn't seem to, in this house. 

They all love the bone broth and the vinegar smell is quite apparent. My (suspected) IBD girl gets three drops of ACV in two of her meals daily. She has no problem with it. 

And my favorite example...I had cooked a hamburger for myself, then patted it down with a paper towel to get the grease off. Knowing my one -will eat anything- cat who once before ate most of a paper towel soaked in ground beef grease, I sprayed the paper towel with the bottle of white vinegar I keep on the counter for cleaning, before putting it in the milk carton (that I use for messy kitchen garbage)

I thought it would be safe. It wasn't. She got into it anyway and again ate most of the paper towel, white vinegar and all. That cat has the digestion of a goat!

Anyway, adding ACV to bone broth is in every recipe I've ever read. It's kind of important. I use quite a lot, I don't even measure, just kind of pour it in every time I add water. But starting with a couple tablespoons, with an additional tablespoon each time water is added, will probably be sufficient.


----------



## chillminx

Many thanks @lorilu for your recipe + the helpful instructions + the video. Excellent  I will definitely be making it for my boys with IBD.


----------



## Ali71

OrientalSlave said:


> Gosh never heard of an electric pressure cooker before!


Not normally one for shopping tv channels but Sunday morning saw me watching the High Street TV channel in bed and I have ordered the Pressure King Pro today.

https://www.highstreettv.com/homewa...2G8dxXuaVxjhLegiVd85sKXOpIto2PXCzMhoCErLw_wcB

I adore my slow cooker but sometimes I'm not organised ingredients wise to set it off before work, so to be able to make a casserole/soup etc in minutes when I get home is fabulous. And you can use it as a slow cooker too, as well as a rice cooker...... (I sound like I should take the commercial now)


----------



## MoochH

Just started!!!


----------



## Paddypaws

Apparently cats can't taste vinegar


----------



## lorilu

MoochH said:


> Just started!!!
> View attachment 292120


How did it come out?



Paddypaws said:


> Apparently cats can't taste vinegar


How do you know? You may be right as I've never had any trouble with it, but I wondered how you know. Since cats actually go by smell rather than taste, and surely they can smell the ACV? I sure can! : )


----------



## Paddypaws

lorilu said:


> How did it come out?
> 
> How do you know? You may be right as I've never had any trouble with it, but I wondered how you know. Since cats actually go by smell rather than taste, and surely they can smell the ACV? I sure can! : )


How do I know? I don't! But I did always wonder how people managed to give t to their cats as a remedy so thought I had found the answer when I read that. Maybe they cant smell it either, or the smell is less harsh for them.


----------



## lorilu

Paddypaws said:


> How do I know? I don't! But I did always wonder how people managed to give t to their cats as a remedy so thought I had found the answer when I read that. Maybe they cant smell it either, or the smell is less harsh for them.


Oh! Well as for smelling it, I was just now putting a few drops in my senior cat's meal with green lipped mussel and the youngest jumped up to see what I was doing. I let her sniff the dropper and she did quite a nose wrinkle heeheehee! But she eats the bone broth just fine and the bone broth does smell quite strongly of ACV, at least to me. Maybe tempered with other things it is okay for them?

(I add the ACV to the green lipped mussel meal because she seemed to be getting a little urpy from the GLM. The ACV solved that problem)

Incidentally the ACV is also helpful to her arthritis (and mine)


----------



## RottieMummy

Sounds great! Going to have a go at making this for Kira in a couple of days.


----------



## LostSoul

I made something similar to this yesterday and i have a really stupid question...

I have to get more liquid into Finn for his urinary issues and he loves this, i know if i warm it up it returns to a liquid but if he eats it as the jelly ( straight from the fridge ...which he prefers) does it still count as adding liquid to his diet?


----------



## lorilu

LostSoul said:


> I made something similar to this yesterday and i have a really stupid question...
> 
> I have to get more liquid into Finn for his urinary issues and he loves this, i know if i warm it up it returns to a liquid but if he eats it as the jelly ( which he prefers) does it still count as adding liquid to his diet?


Yes. : ) Bone broth is high in minerals though so be careful. I had to cut my girl to 1/2 tablespoon a day because it did seem like she was having some trouble peeing on the whole tablespoon daily. (Purely anecdotal, not "science based".)


----------



## LostSoul

lorilu said:


> Yes. : ) Bone broth is high in minerals though so be careful. I had to cut my girl to 1/2 tablespoon a day because it did seem like she was having some trouble peeing on the whole tablespoon daily. (Purely anecdotal, not "science based".)


Thank you, i just tried it for something different, so far its been a hit...but he's getting so fussy im not sure how long it'll last!

i didnt make this exactly, we had a chicken yesterday so i simply put everythign that was left in a pot of water and boiled it for a while, i removed the bones and skin and made sure nothing but meat was left behind in the water...i didnt quite expect it to turn to jelly in the fridge...but he likes it.
so im guessing this wont be as high in minerals as the actual bone broth, i'll still be careful and only give him a little though, its so hard to know how much extra fluids is enough to add to his diet.
Usually i boil up a chicken breast for him and the water just stays..well, like water


----------



## GirlWithAChakram

Would this be suitable for humans? Im just thinking apart from the acv I could split it and make myself chicken soup out of half of it and freeze the other half for the cats lol! It seems just like chicken stock that takes longer?


----------



## lorilu

GirlWithAChakram said:


> Would this be suitable for humans? Im just thinking apart from the acv I could split it and make myself chicken soup out of half of it and freeze the other half for the cats lol! It seems just like chicken stock that takes longer?


I make my own soup stock the exact same way I make the cats', except I put vegetables in mine (strain them out at the end) and freeze it in 1 cup servings in freezer bags instead of ice cube trays. : ) The ACV is good for both humans and cats.


----------



## lorilu

LostSoul said:


> Thank you, i just tried it for something different, so far its been a hit...but he's getting so fussy im not sure how long it'll last!
> 
> i didnt make this exactly, we had a chicken yesterday so i simply put everythign that was left in a pot of water and boiled it for a while, i removed the bones and skin and made sure nothing but meat was left behind in the water...i didnt quite expect it to turn to jelly in the fridge...but he likes it.
> so im guessing this wont be as high in minerals as the actual bone broth, i'll still be careful and only give him a little though, its so hard to know how much extra fluids is enough to add to his diet.
> Usually i boil up a chicken breast for him and the water just stays..well, like water


It sounds perfect. It's the collagen that makes the aspic, so you cooked it long enough to release the collagen anyway, and that is very beneficial. Adding extra fluids, the more the better really.

You can make other forms of flavored broth too, though you won't get the aspic. Throw a couple cans of sardines into a few cups of water for about 10 minutes (then strain and freeze in ice cube trays), for instance. Or any meat.


----------



## lorilu

PS
@LostSoul the chicken you used wasn't seasoned in any way, right? Very important!


----------



## GirlWithAChakram

lorilu said:


> I make my own soup stock the exact same way I make the cats', except I put vegetables in mine (strain them out at the end) and freeze it in 1 cup servings in freezer bags instead of ice cube trays. : ) The ACV is good for both humans and cats.


Great - thats me and the cats lunches sorted for the week now lol!


----------



## LostSoul

lorilu said:


> PS
> @LostSoul the chicken you used wasn't seasoned in any way, right? Very important!


No, no seasoning, just plain roasted chicken, nothing added but water. I cooked the chicken with Finn in mind !


----------



## GirlWithAChakram

Ive cooked it for 5 hours. My chicken is starting to break apart now - should i take it out and remove the meat then put the bones back in and cook for another 8 hours tomorrow ( I work from home so can keep an eye on it.)? Cats have already hsd a taste and seem to approve!


----------



## GirlWithAChakram

Ohh im limited by not having a soup pot and its my birthday on Saturday - Is it sad that im thinking of investing my birthday cash in one lol!


----------



## lorilu

GirlWithAChakram said:


> Ive cooked it for 5 hours. My chicken is starting to break apart now - should i take it out and remove the meat then put the bones back in and cook for another 8 hours tomorrow ( I work from home so can keep an eye on it.)? Cats have already hsd a taste and seem to approve!


That sounds great. Do you have a strainer for the final product? Don't forget the ACV!



GirlWithAChakram said:


> Ohh im limited by not having a soup pot and its my birthday on Saturday - Is it sad that im thinking of investing my birthday cash in one lol!


Not one bit, it's a great idea! You can use it for many soups, not just bone broth for the cats.


----------



## GirlWithAChakram

lorilu said:


> That sounds great. Do you have a strainer for the final product? Don't forget the ACV!
> 
> Not one bit, it's a great idea! You can use it for many soups, not just bone broth for the cats.


I was hoping this simple peice of eqipnent would work - normally used for sifting flour.


----------



## cows573

I used my electric pressure cooker first but it wasn't working correctly so did a final boil on the hob... I was amazed! The bones went to complete mush!


----------



## lorilu

cows573 said:


> I used my electric pressure cooker first but it wasn't working correctly so did a final boil on the hob... I was amazed! The bones went to complete mush!


Isn't it something? They still need to be strained out though.


----------



## stockwellcat.

I do like the sound of this broth but the problem I have is my cat has allergies to Chicken. I haven't got a clue where I can buy Cornish Hen. I was wondering what other meats could be used?


----------



## chillminx

You could use turkey or duck if she is OK with those. Turkey is cheaper, but turkey bones (from drumsticks) are large compared to chicken bones and I am not sure how long it would take for them to break down in cooking. Also they may not fit in the pot so easily.

If she is allergic to chicken she won't get on with Cornish Hen broth. It is a broiler chicken and in the UK is known as a "poussin". You can buy poussin from supermarkets such as Waitrose, Tesco, Sainsbury's etc.


----------



## LJC675

stockwellcat. said:


> I do like the sound of this broth but the problem I have is my cat has allergies to Chicken. I haven't got a clue where I can buy Cornish Hen. I was wondering what other meats could be used?


You can make bone broth from any bones, do you have a local butcher who may supply some? 
I actually make all my stock at home (never use stock cubes). I make stock (don't boil as long as broth) then reduce right down until really thick, poor onto a baking tray and it sets, cut into cubes and then store in the freezer - I often do batches of different stocks, lamb, pork, beef, chicken. You can actually get stock bones online pretty cheap (obviously this relates to stock for humans, for cats you would just do bones with no seasonings etc and then not reduce it) , or if you raw feed, a lot of the suppliers sell meaty bones which you could use.

When I do broth for the cats, I freeze it in ice cube trays so I can get a bit out at a time.


----------



## SbanR

You can do bone broth really easily with a slow cooker. I generally start it off in the morning and leave it cooking all day. But make sure to top up with water as necessary!


----------



## lorilu

stockwellcat. said:


> I do like the sound of this broth but the problem I have is my cat has allergies to Chicken. I haven't got a clue where I can buy Cornish Hen. I was wondering what other meats could be used?


Bone broth can be made with any kind of bones.


----------



## Sean Campbell

lorilu said:


> Oh dear. I realize it's a bit wordy maybe I should add a short version for people who don't want all the personal details
> 
> I use a Cornish hen or whole chicken. I use only certified organic non-GMO Project Verified poultry.
> 
> Put the bird in a pot of water (I use an 8 quart cook pot) with a couple tablespoons of organic unprocessed apple cider vinegar. Set it to boil and when it does, turn it down to a simmer. I do cover it.
> 
> When it cooks down low, add more water, and more ACV.
> 
> At the 8 hour mark I remove the bird and take the meat off the bones. I throw the skin away, refrigerate the meat and put the bones back in.
> 
> Continue to cook for another 16 hours. Most of the bones will disintegrate.
> 
> Let cool. Strain out the remaining bones.
> 
> Once cool I measure 1 tablespoon servings into ice cube trays, putting a little bit of the meat in each one. Freeze in the trays then put in a freezer bag.


----------



## Sean Campbell

Good morning , I will be including bone broth as a supplement for my rescues diet , can you please let me know how much and how often I should give to a 6.5kg cat, regards


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Hi Lorilu, we recently got Cato, our new re-home cat. She is 9 and mainly fed on dry food with occasional wet food as treats.
We had her for 6 weeks now and made slow but positive transitions to wet food. We noticed she loves broth and always licked that up first and come back later to eat the rest of the solids. 
She will not eat raw meat so we have up after trying. I am very keen to give her some home made broth following your recipes. 
Cato is a small care 3.5 kg. I wonder how many ice cube broth you give Macy. Is it a supplement to her other cat food? 
Your posting dated back to 2016. Hope all is well with you.
Veronica Chapman


----------



## lorilu

@Veronica Chapman Goodness three years already gone by since I wrote that! Mazy cat gets 1/2 tablespoon bone broth (approximately) a day.

I no longer simmer for 24 hours. 8-9 hours is sufficient to get a decent aspic. The bones are soft by them so I know they've released their collagen. Sometimes I add too much water and it doesn't gel, but since I've been simmering for 8 hours I know the nutrients are in there.

I also don't use the Cornish hens any more because I can't access organic non-GMO Project Verified hens. I just roaster chickens . Also organic non-GMO Project Verified.

I hope you can get Cato off the kibble soon. Such horrible stuff. So bad for her.


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Thank you for quick response Lorilu.
Fussy Cato is in for a treat with Poussin broth. Veronica x


----------



## dustydiamond1

Veronica Chapman said:


> Thank you for quick response Lorilu.
> Fussy Cato is in for a treat with Poussin broth. Veronica x
> View attachment 422701


She is so beautiful, her coloration is Gorgeous! 
.


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Thank you soozi and dusty diamond 1, 
Cato is indeed beautiful. When her human mum brought her to meet us we didn't know what to expect. When she emerged from her carrier, we were amazed that she is so tiny compared to our passed Bengal Benji. Hard to believe that she had taken over her former house as Alpha cat making life terrible for her 3 other housemates, hence rehoming to us.
She has settled in well after 6+ weeks.
She is very sweet with unusual quirks that we are still learning about her.
She drinks running water using her paw from the taps. She now has a water fountain but still drink via her paws!
We are trying to transit her from dry food to wet. She likes the broth from Applaws and Encore tin and eats up some of the solids a bit later. Hence I thought of Lorilu's bone broth.
Sadly she turned tail from the broth and wouldn't touch her wet food. So this morning I reverted back to her little tins.
She then vomited everything back onto the rug. Neither OH and myself see the mess by my chair and YES, both of us carried the mess all over the kitchen under our slippers :Arghh. I have just finished cleaning the rug and kitchen.
I will now take a step back and let her tummy settle before trying again in a few days. Anyone for Poussin broth?
Sorry Lorilu, I am positive it's not your recipe or my culinary skill. I just think she couldn't tolerate the rich we food after 9+ years of Harington's and Thrive dry food. But, persevere I will :Nurse


----------



## Dinanona

I'll definitely add this recipe to my "to do" list...


----------



## dustydiamond1

Happy Holidays! How is Cato doing?


----------



## Veronica Chapman

Happy Boxing day to you. 
Love the celebrity seasonal photo, beautiful cat.
Cato is having a lovely time, thank you.
She is a fussy eater. She turned her nose up to smoked salmon but doing well with Encore fish variety. We are reducing her kibbles. Need to find a Complete food for her that she will eat.


----------



## maxima

Poussin soup for pussies.. Funny


----------

